# extracting for others



## Fl_Beak (May 9, 2010)

I've some one that wants me to help pull supers off their hives extract it for them

What's the general arrangement?


----------



## Ben Franklin (May 3, 2011)

It depends on you I quess,,I would gladly do it, but I would want a percentage of the Honey. Honey to me is like gold in the bank.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Be careful in Florida FDACS Food Safety can become involved if you charge or receive barter for your services. Usually someone who did pay the fees turns you in. They might even be members on this site and it is not me. The administrative fee for getting caught is $1000. The fine is $5000. FDACS can do a stop, hold and destroy on all agricultural products involved. Meaning they charge you to destroy the honey and if you do anything to impede that process there is an additional fine of the same amount. 
I am not saying it does not happen for $5 per super or a couple pound jars. FS is just looking for revenue with budget cuts.


----------



## Ben Franklin (May 3, 2011)

Well that settles that,,I am not moving to the Great Sunshine State.


----------



## pom51 (Jul 28, 2008)

I do some extracting for people near me I charge a dollar per frame keep the capings and the honey in the uncaping tank


----------



## Mbeck (Apr 27, 2011)

Americasbeekeeper,

Can you explain a little further?
I'm trying to understand the rules a little better.


----------



## Fl_Beak (May 9, 2010)

yes, sounds a bit complicated. I don't charge, but can legistically ask for honey as a thank you?


----------

